# Well I'm Glad That's Over



## white.grant (7/9/10)

Well, fellas, looks like we got ourselves a government again! Julia by a nose.

cheers

grant


----------



## cdbrown (7/9/10)

And a pointy one at that. Bloody Oakeshott crapping on for so long


----------



## Shed101 (7/9/10)

yes, and don't we all feel so relieved?  

... I wonder if it will last before my next batch of beer has finished conditioning <_<


----------



## raven19 (7/9/10)

I fear we wont see much getting achieved for the next few years with all the internal bickering with such a minority Government.


----------



## warra48 (7/9/10)

I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.

He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.

I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

raven19 said:


> I fear we wont see much getting achieved for the next few years with all the internal bickering with such a minority Government.



I very much doubt it'll last that long. Back at the polls inside a year.


----------



## mkstalen (7/9/10)

Where's the "like" button? I could have clicked it for each comment above..

Anyone know if either (any) parties have particular policies on craft/home brewing?


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

Abbot has a mid-strength shandy policy.


----------



## DU99 (7/9/10)

least we will get the internet upgraded to something decent


----------



## mkstalen (7/9/10)

bum said:


> Abbot has a mid-strength shandy policy.



Ha! :lol:


----------



## Andyd (7/9/10)

DU99 said:


> least we will get the internet upgraded to something decent



Depends on your definition of decent... let's wait and see on how that one gets delivered...


----------



## DU99 (7/9/10)

they made the promise's let them deliver


----------



## alowen474 (7/9/10)

DU99 said:


> least we will get the internet upgraded to something decent


Not in the next term we wont.

And won't it be great that the taxpayer will once again pay for the comms infrastructure so it can be bent over and charged per meg of download.

Julia can upload that.


----------



## HarryB (7/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.
> 
> He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.
> 
> I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.



surely if he uses his weight as an independent to the advantage of your electorate you will see past the two party lines and see that he has done a good job for you? i'm assuming that the reason you didn't vote coalition in the first place was that you weren't 100% happy with them so why pre-judge his performance on the fact that he has decided to form a government with the "other side". it's not like he has actually become a member of the ALP.

personally, i would love to be in one of these electorates held by independents.


----------



## Andyd (7/9/10)

HarryB said:


> personally, i would love to be in one of these electorates held by independents.



If anyone's looking to invest in property, those electorates would be a good place to go looking...


----------



## Phoney (7/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.
> 
> He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.
> 
> I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.



My mum & her husband live in Lyle too (they're rusted on ALP voters).. I believe the poll was at 57% to 30-something% wanting Oakshott to back the Coalition. 

BUT, 3 years is a long time, people can and will forget..


----------



## ekul (7/9/10)

If they upgrade the internet, but then introduce the filter, we'll probably be experiencing the same speeds as we are now.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.
> 
> He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.
> 
> I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.



No one will give a crap about your electorate next time anyway so it won't matter.


----------



## Amin (7/9/10)

stienberg said:


> Anyone know if either (any) parties have particular policies on craft/home brewing?


I'm hoping for a the volumetric alcohol tax to get another go during the discussion on the Henry tax review.


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/10)

DU99 said:


> least we will get the internet upgraded to something decent




Yes, by the time the rest of the world has something better and faster. Oh well at least we'll have paid for another asset which can be sold at some point.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/9/10)

As an aside (and I know its not technically correct so lets not all attack me out of pedantry), I pissed myelf in the middle of a lecture today when I recieved a message from a friend saying something along the lines that it was the most boring/stable (dependig on your p.o.v.) period of Anarchy in recorded history haha.


----------



## argon (7/9/10)

> Mr Windsor later said he has favoured Labor because he thought Mr Abbott would want to rush back to the polls "because I think he would win".



Well isn't that a good reason to back Labor... cause it's NOT what the people would want if asked again !!! What an embarrassment


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (7/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Depends on your definition of decent... let's wait and see on how that one gets delivered...




Could be another Myki!! Between the state labors spending and federal, I'm suprised we are still a float :excl:


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/10)

argon said:


> Well isn't that a good reason to back Labor... cause it's NOT what the people would want if asked again !!! What an embarrassment




My jaw dropped when I heard him say that...................... seemed he was the only one in the room who........Didn't get it!!!!!!

What a twat!


----------



## Amin (7/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Yes, by the time the rest of the world has something better and faster. Oh well at least we'll have paid for another asset which can be sold at some point.


Is there anything better than FTTP? I thought this is what South Korea/Hong Kong and other countries with insanely fast broadband have.


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/10)

Amin said:


> Is there anything better than FTTP? I thought this is what South Korea/Hong Kong and other countries with insanely fast broadband have.




The Point: Yes they have it now! What's your estimate on the rollout here?


----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

Well we'll spend billions on the infrastructure of a project that will go over budget, outside schedule and be full of bugs to get fast internet that we will then try and filter to slow back down to dial up speed.

Should be complete by 2017.


----------



## Nick JD (7/9/10)

Really fast internet will just bring speed cameras. 

I'm sending this post by carrier pigeon. Cooo.

Cooo00.

Just be glad you don't live in Rwanda and stop whinging. Fark. Australia is heaven.


----------



## beerbog (7/9/10)

Grantw said:


> Julia by a nose.



Or a big ear lobe!!!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## white.grant (7/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> Really fast internet will just bring speed cameras.
> 
> I'm sending this post by carrier pigeon. Cooo.
> 
> ...



Oh come on, the first world problems that plague us as a nation can be very uncomfortable! Inconvenient even!


----------



## MHB (7/9/10)

Well it was Labour that legalised Home Brewing in the first place.

MHB


----------



## pk.sax (7/9/10)

who was the fukwit that 'illegalised' it!!!

re internet: My 2 MBps unlimited DL ADSL connection in 2007 in Germany was (much) faster than my 8 MBps telstra cable connection today that costs twice as much.. :S.. confidence in future govt shenanighans --- very very low.


----------



## np1962 (7/9/10)

Why is Australia so plagued with problems?
All you pessimistic bastards that's why! :lol: 








Please note emoticon before flaming!
Cheers
Nige


----------



## cdbrown (7/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> who was the fukwit that 'illegalised' it!!!
> 
> re internet: My 2 MBps unlimited DL ADSL connection in 2007 in Germany was (much) faster than my 8 MBps telstra cable connection today that costs twice as much.. :S.. confidence in future govt shenanighans --- very very low.



Ahh the days (06, 07) when living in a basement flat (built sometime in 1800's) in Fulham with a 14mb connection and unlimited downloads for 20quid a month with no minimum contract terms. Then come back to Perth to find max is 1.5mb due to the copper wires telstra lays out to support multiple houses doesn't allow adsl2. I didn't vote for Labor but I'm fully for the NBN, not the filter, because the private sector won't invest the money to put in a proper infrastructure, they keep rolling out the copper bundles keeping us in the dark ages.


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/10)

Parliament is well hung by the sounds of it


----------



## schooey (7/9/10)

Is that the carrot Gillard dangled in front of Oakeshott? :unsure:


----------



## white.grant (7/9/10)

schooey said:


> Is that the carrot Gillard dangled in front of Oakeshott? :unsure:



roflmao!


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/10)

Hey how about this shot from the BBC website.




I think there is now a new p*rn category:

*PM*ILF 


B)


----------



## praxis178 (7/9/10)

DU99 said:


> least we will get the internet upgraded to something decent



But who's going to pay the $5K for the cable modem required (by EACH household) to access the fiber to the home white elephant that's being built? THAT'S what I want to know, don't really care who won the "likable undipenant" contest today.... 

I give it 9months til we're going back to the polls.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Hey how about this shot from the BBC website.
> 
> View attachment 40613
> 
> ...



You bee drinking too much malt liquor bribie.


----------



## white.grant (7/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> You bee drinking too much malt liquor bribie.



But with the beer goggles on whose to say who's pmilf or not?


----------



## Amin (7/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> The Point: Yes they have it now! What's your estimate on the rollout here?


up to $43 billion, not sure on the time frame. If we don't build the NBN because by the time we're finished there will be something 'better and faster' we still have the same network we do now and if we keep waiting because there will be something 'better and faster' then we'll still have the same network we do now. If we build it we will have something a lot more modern with much more scope for being upgraded in the future. I'm not an expert on telecommunications so I'm happy to be corrected but won't a FTTP network be essentially like a copper network in the sense that if we upgrade the exchanges and modems we'll be able to increase speed on the same network as were we when we went from dial up to ADSL on the copper network?


----------



## Nevalicious (7/9/10)

Amin said:


> up to $43 billion, not sure on the time frame. If we don't build the NBN because by the time we're finished there will be something 'better and faster' we still have the same network we do now and if we keep waiting because there will be something 'better and faster' then we'll still have the same network we do now. If we build it we will have something a lot more modern with much more scope for being upgraded in the future. I'm not an expert on telecommunications so I'm happy to be corrected but won't a FTTP network be essentially like a copper network in the sense that if we upgrade the exchanges and modems we'll be able to increase speed on the same network as were we when we went from dial up to ADSL on the copper network?



Bang on right there Amin! Bring on the NBN... Rather my hard earner tax dollars go towards something other than 4 star hotels/accomodation for ILLEGAL queue jumping boat people...

Just slipped into flame suit...

Tyler


----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

4 star accommodation? Really? For all 1500 of them?

I'd rather my tax dolllars went into being fed a little less bullshit by people who seem to have a mental age of 6 and get paid to think up lame insults and ways to not answer questions.

The whole illegal queue jumping blah blah is a great handy smokescreen to get people riled up about nothing - meanwhile let's forget about any actual issues or government incompetence. Which actual bit of your tax goes to keeping people locked up for four years and how much of it do you think you'd get back if if it was not happening?


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

manticle said:


> The whole illegal queue jumping blah blah is a great handy smokescreen to get people riled up about nothing



People are _actually_ concerned about this. I agree with your sentiment but in this case the issue is that people are stupid and selfish.


----------



## praxis178 (7/9/10)

manticle said:


> 4 star accommodation? Really? For all 1500 of them?
> 
> I'd rather my tax dolllars went into being fed a little less bullshit by people who seem to have a mental age of 6 and get paid to think up lame insults and ways to not answer questions.
> 
> The whole illegal queue jumping blah blah is a great handy smokescreen to get people riled up about nothing - meanwhile let's forget about any actual issues or government incompetence. Which actual bit of your tax goes to keeping people locked up for four years and how much of it do you think you'd get back if if it was not happening?



It is just load of blah blah, what I have the issue with is the damn people smugglers, I think the asylum seekers are ok, it's the rat bags who load them on unseaworthy hulks who should be shot.....

Flame suit? What flame suit, I don't need no stinking flame suit!

Edit: gramna


----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

I agree - pricks who profit from others' misfortunes. Always going to happen, good to see efforts to see it get reduced.



bum said:


> People are _actually_ concerned about this. I agree with your sentiment but in this case the issue is that people are stupid and selfish.




That paranoia is fed by stupid announcements like 'let's have an honest discussion' from out illustrious leader. Stir the pot etc etc. I remember a great letter to the Herald Sun immediately after JG's 'let's not get bogged down by political correctness' gem which suggested we stop ALL immigration immediately. Great way to cripple the economy completely retard. Unfortunately that kind of thinking is less rare than I'd like.

Anyway I shouldn't get involved in these kinds of discussions here. People can make up their own minds if they want to be bigoted and blinded and let newspapers and speech writers dictate which phantoms to get upset about.


----------



## haysie (7/9/10)

dont shoot em, start up a snowy river scheme after the scholl illiteracy test`s fial and for shits and giggles lets call it the national broadband network, then those smugglers/tourist agents can join forces with all those skilled asian workers the Howard government so willinging welcomed with one hand yet threw babies in the drink with the other, then together they can access our network, prime it then sub prime it , contract it, sub contract it,then have a system like the US, fast, cheap but its gotta cost heaps of jobs. The upside being, I got faster internet than.......................... Thailand!

edit, of course the other upside is. WE ARE JUST LIKE BIG BROTHER USA.


----------



## Hatchy (7/9/10)

Thomas J. said:


> I give it 9months til we're going back to the polls.



I doubt we'll be voting again within 9 months, there's no way Gillard will introduce any controversial legislation in that time. She'll get the balance of power in the senate when the new green senators get sworn in so I doubt she'll introduce anything the libs will vote against before July.

Who knows when they go back? the 1st question time should be the most interesting one for a while.


----------



## white.grant (7/9/10)

manticle said:


> I agree - pricks who profit from others' misfortunes. Always going to happen, good to see efforts to see it get reduced.



There is some very good information to suggest that the overwhelming proportion of illegal immigrants arrive on 747s and A380s .


----------



## lostcat (7/9/10)

I must say, it is a sad day for any ex-defence member... This was our last chance for equality. RIP DFRDB


----------



## dcx3 (7/9/10)

bum said:


> People are _actually_ concerned about this. I agree with your sentiment but in this case the issue is that people are stupid and selfish.


Never mind the boat people what about these bloody communists i keep hearing about, they even reckon they hide under our beds.


----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

Grantw said:


> There is some very good information to suggest that the overwhelming proportion of illegal immigrants arrive on 747s and A380s .




By 'good to see efforts to reduce' I mean any effort to stop pricks profiting from other's misfortunes (in all cases). What you have suggested is exactly why the whole 'WE'LL STOP THE BOATS' shenanigans from both parties is a waste of air.


----------



## lostcat (7/9/10)

dcx3 said:


> Never mind the boat people what about these bloody communists i keep hearing about, they even reckon they hide under our beds.



I've been to Russia.... The lady reds can hide under my bed any time....


----------



## Nevalicious (7/9/10)

Flame suit scorched... :unsure: 

My 2c


----------



## dcx3 (7/9/10)

lostcat said:


> I've been to Russia.... The lady reds can hide under my bed any time....


Perhaps youre one of these illegal commi's who come by 747


----------



## lostcat (7/9/10)

dcx3 said:


> Perhaps youre one of these illegal commi's who come by 747



747... shear luxury... when I was a boy....


----------



## Phoney (7/9/10)

There was a good four corners episode a few weeks back of an Iraqi guy living in Indonesia who went undercover to expose the people smuggling trade. The smugglers were laughing and saying they drive the boats over, sit in jail for a few months, get fed and then get flown back to Indo to do it all over again. As much as I didnt want T.A being our next PM, I did like the policy of handing out mandatory 10 year sentences to people smugglers / crews of the boats. Surely something like this is needed to punish and discourage those pricks .... but I dont agree with punishing the vulnerable people that they pray on...

Anyway, I want my taxes going towards projects like the NBN, high speed railways, new roads, dental care, health and education and less on middle class welfare like baby bonuses, FHOG's etc. And while im at it I want more effort put on increasing our freedoms and civil liberties and no more nanny state bullshit. Im dreaming, I know.


----------



## dcx3 (7/9/10)

Funny how when we stuff up over there they throw the book at us but when we catch them here??
Not to mention the bombers who now roam free,lets face it where scared witless of them.The libs talk a good game but it was there policy that pays them security to crack down on terrorists...now we have to keep paying that.


----------



## Hatchy (7/9/10)

Don't most "queue jumpers" turn out to be legitimate refugees? I agree with locking up the bastards that smuggle them but we should take refugees in without forcing them to deal with people smugglers.

Does anyone remember the last terrorist attack in Australia? Was it an illegal immigrant who did it?

& more importantly, where did I leave my beer? If an illegal immigrant took it then I retract my previous statement.


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

http://users.tpg.com.au/biscuito//****-OFF-WERE-COMFORTABLE-AND-SELFISH.jpg


----------



## jayse (7/9/10)

I am pretty ignorant to most of this but wasn't it Duddys 2007 promise to have a national broadband system sorted within 2.5 years? now its 2.5 years later and still a single shovel has not hit dirt, as far as I can see they still don't even have a proper plan yet its just a promise they will do something to work it out. Vote for us and we will have a good think about oneday sorting something out.


----------



## Amin (7/9/10)

jayse said:


> I am pretty ignorant to most of this but wasn't it Duddys 2007 promise to have a national broadband system sorted within 2.5 years? now its 2.5 years later and *still a single shovel has not hit dirt*, as far as I can see they still don't even have a proper plan yet its just a promise they will do something to work it out. Vote for us and we will have a good think about oneday sorting something out.


au contraire mon ami they have begun the roll out just slowly. Not sure about the original time frame, the first press release (that I can find) suggests a much smaller project over five years, so I assume it has grown. Even then I'm happy for a delay as long as they get it right.


It also seems the greens are going to block the filter which makes me rather happy.


----------



## jayse (7/9/10)

Cool, very happy to be wrong on that one, some good info there too cheers, still happily admit to being a labor hater though.


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

You know there's actually no difference, right?


----------



## MarkBastard (7/9/10)

Thomas J. said:


> But who's going to pay the $5K for the cable modem required (by EACH household) to access the fiber to the home white elephant that's being built? THAT'S what I want to know, don't really care who won the "likable undipenant" contest today....
> 
> I give it 9months til we're going back to the polls.



Jesus Christ some of you lot are technically illiterate.


----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

Just sticky keyboard keys from spilt beer mate.


----------



## Hatchy (7/9/10)

I just had a look sportingbet.com.au & the current market is: 

2010	$6.50 
2011	$2.25 
2012	$4.00 
2013	$2.35


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.
> 
> He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.
> 
> I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.




Find it hard to understand why his electorate is so pissed :unsure: Do you not have a Liberal candidate there? Why then vote for a independent? Just can't understand people and politics. 
Have a look at two bob Bob. On one hand he backs the coalition and on the other he says if Labor got over the line he would have no issue working with Gillard. But then it gets better, Mad Bob goes on to say if his mate Ruddy was still PM he may of swung to Labor. FFS does he know if he is coming or going or which way his a*se faces the ground.




jayse said:


> still happily admit to being a labor hater though.



You conservative old bastard :lol: Would never of picked you Jayse.


BYB


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

Thomas J. said:


> But who's going to pay the $5K for the cable modem required (by EACH household) to access the fiber to the home white elephant that's being built? THAT'S what I want to know, don't really care who won the "likable undipenant" contest today....
> 
> I give it 9months til we're going back to the polls.



Oh dear, please don't tell me you've been suckered in by the Coalition's little scare campaign (helped along nicely by some ISPs, one of whom may or may not currently control the wholesale access market in the country....)

What you're talking about is not a 'cable modem' as such, but an ONT (Optical Network Terminal - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_Network_Terminal#ONT), which is the interface that the Fibre connects to at the premises, and (in the case of the NBN model) has around 5 Ethernet ports on it, of which one is a POTS (Plain Old Telephone System) adaptor, allowing a telephone to be plugged straight in, as well as 3 standard Ethernet ports, and an ADSL2+ Emulation port, meaning you can use your ADSL2+ modem as it currently is.

The ONT will not cost you a cent to install, unless you wanted to buy one outright. Currently, if you sign up for an ADSL2+ or Cable plan, the modem and other associated hardware are included in your contract. This will not change at all.

And I understand that $43B seems like a lot, but when you consider that of this cost, only $26B is coming from the tax payer, and that is over the approx. 7 years of rollout, it really isn't very much money, especially considering that during the same period, we will have spent at least $1.1T on welfare (some of which is handouts like the Baby Bonus (ie: Plasma's for the kids)).

Just cant believe people would vote for Abbott.... My god.

PS: I voted for neither of the idiots 

Cheers

PS: Not having a go at you specifically, Thomas


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> PS: I voted for neither of the idiots
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: Not having a go at you specifically, Thomas





Had to have a quick look to see where Nanango QLD was situated. For a minute there I thought it may have been far North Qld :lol: As far as I am concerned there is another iditot up there as well h34r: 



BYB


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Had to have a quick look to see where Nanango QLD was situated. For a minute there I thought it may have been far North Qld :lol: As far as I am concerned there is another iditot up there as well h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> BYB



LOL, thanks BYB 

But really, the Katter in the Hatter is not as stupid as people make him out to be.... He's ended up siding with the Coalition, so he can save face with his more conservative constituents, but has still said he won't block any of the reforms or funding for Regional Australia that Labor puts up for vote in the HoR. He's a wily old bugger - let's face it, he would have disappeared a long time ago if he weren't...

And no, not FNQ here mate, I'm unfortunately in a 'safe' Liberal seat. Was very disheartening counting the votes on election day....the Libs pile was a lot bigger. Made me cry on the inside 


Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> And I understand that $43B seems like a lot, but when you consider that of this cost, only $26B is coming from the tax payer




A lot of people don't seem to realise that Govts don't have any money. In order to spend money they need to receive money (royalties, excise, govt fees/charges, AKA taxes) so it all comes down to corporate and private taxpayers to fund ............ everything.

A country such as this, chock a block with raw materials imposing a tax rate Corporate of 30% and Personal around AVERAGE 28% (Max $180,001 and over - $54,550 plus 45c for each $1 over $180,000%) plus a consumption tax GST smacks of mismanagement. Bahraine - heaps of raw materials OIL but no personal income tax.

Employers and workers pay social insurance contributions: Employers pay 10% of salary for old-age, disability and survivor protection. Workers pay 5% 

Unemployment insurance: A 2% tax, paid for equally by the employer and the employee supplemented by a government contribution of 1%. 


The problem with Elections.................... no matter who ya vote for, ya still get a Politician :lol:
Screwy


----------



## tavas (8/9/10)

dcx3 said:


> Never mind the boat people what about these bloody communists i keep hearing about, they even reckon they hide under our beds.




Joolya is a commie. :unsure:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> LOL, thanks BYB
> 
> He's ended up siding with the Coalition, so he can save face with his more conservative constituents,
> 
> ...



That's my exact point. He new damn well the other two were going labor. Now they face the rath of their electorate while ol' Bob still gets his chocolates :lol: BTW I have the same situation here, Blue Ribbon liberal seat. Can still hear my old mans answer when I first asked who to vote for, why Liberal of course. Thats State and Federal! Me, and I will admit it, went GREENS. First time ever! If Liberals had of been as swift with Howard as Labor were with Rudd, Rudd may have not gone to the lodge. 


BYB


----------



## Screwtop (8/9/10)

bum said:


> http://users.tpg.com.au/biscuito//****-OFF-WERE-COMFORTABLE-AND-SELFISH.jpg




:lol: :lol: and you would rather be..............................????


----------



## Leigh (8/9/10)

warra48 said:


> I live in Lyne, Oakeshott's electorate.
> 
> He has just committed political suicide. This will be his last term as an MP. He has ignored the wishes of over 80% of his electorate who voted other than the Labour/Greens alliance.
> 
> I voted for him, but it will be the last time I do.



That is a good outcome! If yours and the other two electorates had have voted for one of the major parties in the first place...


----------



## MHB (8/9/10)

You can't win any friends discussing politics. So my couple of bob then out of this one.

Politics: - believed to be a contraction of the two words - Poli derived from the Latin for many, tick small mindless bloodsucking parasite.

Ok I suppose I could live with a shandy sipping reactionary as PM (not going to like it) but Barnaby Joyce FFS read some of what he has to say.

MHB


----------



## Paul H (8/9/10)

I was surprised Labor & the coalition of the useless got up. Everyone I know voted Liberal, but then again I tend to have intelligent friends.. :icon_cheers: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## schooey (8/9/10)

MHB said:


> You can't win any friends discussing politics. So my couple of bob then out of this one.
> 
> Politics: - believed to be a contraction of the two words - Poli derived from the Latin for many, tick small mindless bloodsucking parasite.
> 
> ...



*On the Greens Environmental Policy * _"If you were going to go to the Greens to devise an emissions trading scheme, you are going to have a piece of policy that comes direct from the manic monkey caf of inner suburban Nirvanaville straight to you._

_You know there will be no more economy." - ABC Radio The World Today, June 2009

_What's wrong with that little gem?


----------



## Fourstar (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> What you're talking about is not a 'cable modem' as such, but an ONT (Optical Network Terminal - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_Network_Terminal#ONT), which is the interface that the Fibre connects to at the premises, and (in the case of the NBN model) has around 5 Ethernet ports on it, of which one is a POTS (Plain Old Telephone System) adaptor, allowing a telephone to be plugged straight in, as well as 3 standard Ethernet ports, and an ADSL2+ Emulation port, meaning you can use your ADSL2+ modem as it currently is.
> The ONT will not cost you a cent to install, unless you wanted to buy one outright. Currently, if you sign up for an ADSL2+ or Cable plan, the modem and other associated hardware are included in your contract. This will not change at all.
> And I understand that $43B seems like a lot, but when you consider that of this cost, only $26B is coming from the tax payer, and that is over the approx. 7 years of rollout, it really isn't very much money, especially considering that during the same period, we will have spent at least $1.1T on welfare (some of which is handouts like the Baby Bonus (ie: Plasma's for the kids)).
> Just cant believe people would vote for Abbott.... My god.
> ...




Typically if you're one of those 'yong families' buying out in the new estates and building a house, you can expect one of these to be installed instead of the typical copper wire you get out in the 'brownlands'. These are the areas that will be first to reap the benifits of NBN or any provider with decent fiber backhaul.

POTS is dead, its all ethernet nowdays. That analogue dialtone you're used to hearing, nothing but 1's and 0's now. For all intensive purposes, its *VoIP. :icon_cheers: 

*with a buttload more reliability/QoS than your typical DSL ATA.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/9/10)

Paul H said:


> I was surprised Labor & the coalition of the useless got up. Everyone I know voted Liberal, but then again I tend to have intelligent friends.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



The Labor party won 71 seats in their own right. The next highest was the Liberal party on 44 seats.

The Coalition party is a party made up of so called conservative politicians. Mostly the wowsers and crossnecks from the cities and then the rest made up of country bumpkins who get royally screwed over by the Liberal party proper.

So tell me again who the coalition of the useless are?


----------



## jayse (8/9/10)

bum said:


> You know there's actually no difference, right?



You know you come across as a bit of a know it all, right?


----------



## Fourstar (8/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The Labor party won 71 seats in their own right. The next highest was the Liberal party on 44 seats.
> The Coalition party is a party made up of so called conservative politicians. Mostly the wowsers and crossnecks from the cities and then the rest made up of country bumpkins who get royally screwed over by the Liberal party proper.
> So tell me again who the coalition of the useless are?




If you notice peoples locations noted on AHB the views generally fit how their electorates panned out. I for one, am an obvious Flaming Greens Homosexual! :icon_cheers: (if only Lindsay Tanner was still there)

Im not suprised they got in, the two massive commission flats full of refugees next to my polling location and all the 'hipsters' in the inner north surely got them over the line.

The question i have is who are all those swinging voters in QLD. A complete representation backflip by the look of things.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The Labor party won 71 seats in their own right. The next highest was the Liberal party on 44 seats.
> 
> The Coalition party is a party made up of so called conservative politicians. Mostly the wowsers and crossnecks from the cities and then the rest made up of country bumpkins who get royally screwed over by the Liberal party proper.
> 
> So tell me again who the coalition of the useless are?



Didn't the greens give all their preferences to Labour which got them a lot of those 71 seats? We now have a Government of labour, independents and greens, sort of a coalition in all but name :lol: .
And notice the smiley, sadly I couldn't find one for irony.

Andrew


----------



## Phoney (8/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Typically if you're one of those 'yong families' buying out in the new estates and building a house, you can expect one of these to be installed instead of the typical copper wire you get out in the 'brownlands'. These are the areas that will be first to reap the benifits of NBN or any provider with decent fiber backhaul.
> 
> POTS is dead, its all ethernet nowdays. That analogue dialtone you're used to hearing, nothing but 1's and 0's now. For all intensive purposes, its *VoIP. :icon_cheers:
> 
> *with a buttload more reliability/QoS than your typical DSL ATA.



I live about 4km as the crow flies from Sydney CBD, and my ADSL2 frequently drops out nearly every time we get heavy rain. Telstra (not my provider, but they own the copper) has said it is because the lines running down the street are 50+ years old and they have no plan on replacing them as they only have to guarantee phone connectivity, not internets. 

This is high density inner-city, not some hick town. Bring on the NBN!


----------



## MarkBastard (8/9/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Didn't the greens give all their preferences to Labour which got them a lot of those 71 seats? We now have a Government of labour, independents and greens, sort of a coalition in all but name :lol: .
> And notice the smiley, sadly I couldn't find one for irony.
> 
> Andrew



I'm not sure how the preference system in Australia is so hard to understand.

I voted for Greens first in my electorate with my second choice going to Labor. I did this on purpose because I wanted to send a message. My vote is a Labor vote all the same and should be counted as such. It's not some magically deal the Greens do with Labor so Labor can steal votes.

Besides, this is only applicable in the senate if you vote above the line. We're not even talking about the senate. In the lower house you number every candidate in order of preference.


----------



## cdbrown (8/9/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> I live about 4km as the crow flies from Sydney CBD, and my ADSL2 frequently drops out nearly every time we get heavy rain. Telstra (not my provider, but they own the copper) has said it is because the lines running down the street are 50+ years old and they have no plan on replacing them as they only have to guarantee phone connectivity, not internets.
> 
> This is high density inner-city, not some hick town. Bring on the NBN!



Agreed. One of the reasons why I decided to keep my phone line rather than going naked adsl. If the line was damaged telstra don't need to repair it as there wasn't a requirement to have a phone line to the house. 

So frustrating that telstra are still just rolling out copper lines on RIMS in new estates to keep costs down and meaning most people can't actually get broadband. Added to that the fact that new exchanges aren't being built to support the extra houses just screams out that the private sector aren't going to do anything to improve the situation. Government had to step in. If only the Libs had jumped on board with the NBN instead of providing some adhoc rubbish and expected the private sector to do the grunt work they'd have the power. I still voted for the libs and managed to dethrone the local labor member which was good.


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/10)

The only thing that pisses me off about the greens is how ill defined their overall economic policy is. They rarely talk about it, if ever. For a party that is "green" and talks about being responsible with our environment and who got a freaking HUGE share of the primary vote, they should realise that only good sustainable industry and jobs can sustain the environment. I'd love to see bob brown get off his slurry two line speeches and set the record straight on how they want to influence taxes, jobs, mining, industrial investments etc...
Australia really does not have any politicians willing to convince the people of the right way forward. These 'ticks' are all there for one term stands and it puts me off voting. Absolutely off-putting when these pollies get in front of the media and fumble for words when asked a non-rhetorical question.


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/10)

Bring on DTH satellite Internet


----------



## bum (8/9/10)

jayse said:


> You know you come across as a bit of a know it all, right?


Of course I know that!


----------



## Paul H (8/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I voted for Greens first in my electorate with my second choice going to Labor. I did this on purpose because I wanted to send a message. My vote is a Labor vote all the same and should be counted as such. It's not some magically deal the Greens do with Labor so Labor can steal votes.
> 
> Besides, this is only applicable in the senate if you vote above the line. We're not even talking about the senate. In the lower house you number every candidate in order of preference.



So what message did you send?


----------



## bradsbrew (8/9/10)

I would be interested to see how many average australians know the name of the Nationals leader?


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I'm not sure how the preference system in Australia is so hard to understand.
> 
> I voted for Greens first in my electorate with my second choice going to Labor. I did this on purpose because I wanted to send a message. My vote is a Labor vote all the same and should be counted as such. It's not some magically deal the Greens do with Labor so Labor can steal votes.
> 
> Besides, this is only applicable in the senate if you vote above the line. We're not even talking about the senate. In the lower house you number every candidate in order of preference.



Media reports like this are sort of what I was getting at.



> The agreement would give Labor crucial Greens preferences for House of Representatives seats in all but a handful of electorates where Greens branches will exercise their right to choose otherwise. In return, Labor will direct its Senate preferences towards the Greens.



I'm not trying to have a debate and I think your correct, many voters don't understand the preference system, probably myself included.
The point I was trying to make is that Labour for all intents and purposes is now pretty much a Coalition of labour, greens and independents.

I am probably just highlighting my ignorance and apologize for contributing nothing here :huh: .

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/9/10)

They way I see it I would rather have a Redhead in power than a Redneck. Dont blame me I didnt vote for either. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Dazza_devil (8/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> I'd love to see bob brown get off his slurry two line speeches and set the record straight on how they want to influence taxes, jobs, mining, industrial investments etc...



You would have to tune into an unbiased, independant media source to see that.


----------



## Paul H (8/9/10)

The thing I find most amusing is the very voters that put the Labor Greens government into power will be the first to start squealing like pigs when interest rates & cost of living climb. As someone who is self employed in an industry that can fairly well self-determine the fees for my service I can pass on any increase in cost of living expenses. 

You would think those who aren't so fortunate would put a little more thought into who they would vote for. 


:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bum (8/9/10)

Paul H said:


> You would think those who aren't so fortunate would put a little more thought into who they would vote for.


So Liberal voters are all self-employed well-to-dos and all Labour/Greens voters are all below the breadline bottom-feeders. You'd think Labour would have romped home if this were the case.

Why do cashed up bogans always think the world revolves around them?


----------



## MarkBastard (8/9/10)

Paul H said:


> So what message did you send?



There was a large swing to the Greens in my local seat as well as nationally. Now Labor know that the left-leaning Labor supporters are displeased with the fact the party have pretty much modelled themselves after Howard-era Liberals. I also emailed my local Labor candidate and told him this much.



AndrewQLD said:


> Media reports like this are sort of what I was getting at.



In the lower house I'm pretty sure by 'preference deals' they mean that a Greens 'how to vote' card will display Greens #1, Labor #2. I'm sure this results in a percentage of votes from retards but I really doubt many Greens voters would put the Libs at number two anyway.




Paul H said:


> The thing I find most amusing is the very voters that put the Labor Greens government into power will be the first to start squealing like pigs when interest rates & cost of living climb. As someone who is self employed in an industry that can fairly well self-determine the fees for my service I can pass on any increase in cost of living expenses.
> 
> You would think those who aren't so fortunate would put a little more thought into who they would vote for.



The Liberal party is the party for big business. It is a myth that they care about the little guy. Conservatives have been inventing new and wonderful ways to trick naive middle and lower class voters into believing they'll be looked after for a long time now. Trickle-down economics is one of my favourites.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/9/10)

bum said:


> Why do cashed up bogans always think the world revolves around them?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nouveau_riche


----------



## Phoney (8/9/10)

Paul H said:


> The thing I find most amusing is the very voters that put the Labor Greens government into power will be the first to start squealing like pigs when interest rates & cost of living climb.



I seem to remember Howard & Costello running a scare campaign that interest rates were going to go through the roof if the ALP got in, and that they would somehow keep them at record lows. Well....they are currently lower than they were at the end of Howard's term. It's a crock that govt's have any real control over them.


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> You would have to tune into an unbiased, independant media source to see that.


He was equally as bad & vague on his web broadcast to the google student voice thing that all the pollies sent YouTube messages to. Just a heap of mumbling and nonsense.

PS: voted green nevertheless, least of the three evils in this election! At least they don't preten to know anything about governing, which the other 2 do heaps of, i.e. pretend.


----------



## Paul H (8/9/10)

bum said:


> So Liberal voters are all self-employed well-to-dos and all Labour/Greens voters are all below the breadline bottom-feeders. You'd think Labour would have romped home if this were the case.
> 
> Why do cashed up bogans always think the world revolves around them?



I resent being called a bogan, & whilst the world doesn't revolve around me there is however a bright light when I bend over. I don't consider Labor/Green voters bottom-feeders just feebleminded. 

I know about about hard work, I've read all about it.

Anyway back to whipping the staff. 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bum (8/9/10)

Well, yes, perhaps my rhetoric was a tad strident but my point is you're making assumptions about voting habits based on class and I don't think that works in this country.


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

But what's gonna happen now, how will Tony Stop The Boats???? We'll be overrun....overrun I tells ya!














h34r:


----------



## Paul H (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> But what's gonna happen now, how will Tony Stop The Boats???? We'll be overrun....overrun I tells ya!
> 
> h34r:



Don't get me started on the ability of third world, goat herding immigrant grubs to assimilate into our first world society where in their eyes we pay people not to work & we pay people to breed.

Anyway seriously back to whippping the staff lunch is over.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## winkle (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> But what's gonna happen now, how will Tony Stop The Boats???? We'll be overrun....overrun I tells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll be safe up there Nick, none of them will want to go up around you since those Cougar buggers have poisoned the water  

Edit: useless keyboard skills....


----------



## MarkBastard (8/9/10)

NickB said:


> But what's gonna happen now, how will Tony Stop The Boats???? We'll be overrun....overrun I tells ya!



Big statues of Julie Bishop will be erected around our coast line..


----------



## NickB (8/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Big statues of Julie Bishop will be erected around our coast line..



Sheesh, that stare won't turn them away, it will turn them to stone!!!

Cheers

PS: Perry, I loves me tank water... Have only grown six toes on one of my hands so far


----------

